# Don't you NEED a pair of forest green shell pennies?



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

While I'm one of a very few here that doesn't care for shell, I do love pennies. And while the idea of green penny loafers sounds pretty weird, these turned out great looking! If they were cowhide or calf, I'd be ordering them now.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I could wear those every casual day of my life...if I could afford them


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

In time for St. Pat's? 

To me, the green seems to contrast the pinking more than on burgundy or brown. I think these might look even better without that detail.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage (Nov 24, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> I could wear those every casual day of my life...if I could afford them


^^ +1


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Men's shoes should not be green.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Men's shoes should not be green.


I don't know Org. Burgundy broke through the natural color barrier. Besides, burgundy, hunter green and navy are basically the trad color trinity. I think it's time green and navy made the jump to legit footwear colors.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm with hookem -- I'd most certainly wear them if I could afford them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I don't know Org. Burgundy broke through the natural color barrier. Besides, burgundy, hunter green and navy are basically the trad color trinity. I think it's time green and navy made the jump to legit footwear colors.


My views on blue are softening _very_ slightly after years of firmly rejecting it, but on green I remain adamant. Black, brown, burgundy, and white are the acceptable colors for leather footwear.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Shoot, if I could blow half a thou on a pair of shoes, I'd have my order in soonest. Green herringbone tweed shooting jacket, chocolate corduroy trousers, tattersall shirt, dark red grenadine garza tie, brown tweed hat and matching socks plus those shoes? Just break out the sidelock and a case of shells, old chap, and we'll have a morning's go at the birds.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> My views on blue are softening _very_ slightly after years of firmly rejecting it, but on green I remain adamant.


I understand, because there's no way I could see my way to accepting blue footwear...same idea, different color.

But I do love the green color on that pair of shoes, and would happily wear them if I had the chance.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ 
LOL. Well some of us continue to believe that navy is a fine color for shoes...perhaps even, boots! :biggrin:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Navy is a tremendous shoe color. 

I have Navy MacNeils (LWBs) that are great with any spec of blue in a suit, and are rarely even noticed as blue. Further, blue suede shoes should be a staple in any mans wardrobe. The better half got me blue suede chukkas for Christmas, best present after her saying yes!


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

Okay, after a look at the navy offerings on the AE website I take it back...they do look really nice. 

I haven't seen anything like that "in the wild" in my region, and am not sure what sort of reaction would come from wearing either blue shoes or the forest green shell pennies pictured above, for that matter.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

g3dahl said:


> not sure what sort of reaction would come from wearing either blue shoes or the forest green shell pennies pictured above


The sad fact is that it is most likely no one would even notice except that you're not wearing the ubiquitous sneakers or black shoes. :icon_study:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> The sad fact is that it is most likely no one would even notice except that you're not wearing the ubiquitous sneakers or _*square toed*_ black shoes. :icon_study:


I took the liberty of editing; I'm certain this is what you meant.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^:biggrin:


----------



## dek40206 (Jan 7, 2010)

I do find this green trend visually appealing, particularly Yuketens' green shell cordovan penny; just beautiful. That said, I find no urge to wear them as they are, to me, an affectation; sort of a hipster-heritage show-off that is contrary to the quiet consistency of this boards ethos. Most of these brands, in creating shoes in green, blue, et. al. are appealing to the one-upmanship of the urban aquisitive clothes-horse and I'm afraid many of these will be discarded next season. Look at all of the Indy Boots and Quoddy's on Ebay. Those shouldn't hit the market until 2020 but there they are, barely worn.

If the idea was to create a signature by wearing the same green loafers for 15 years; fine. If they are part of a rotation of 10 pair of newly aquired hand-mades; it's a bit much. In the same way I no longer care what mcarther is wearing on the "what footwear forum."

Less truly is more.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I took the liberty of editing; I'm certain this is what you meant.


Yes, very much!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I like dark green very much as a colour, but even I'd have a tough time wearing them as shoes. Not sure why, but I'd sooner own blue boat shoes or penny loafers over green.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

dek40206 said:


> I do find this green trend visually appealing, particularly Yuketens' green shell cordovan penny; just beautiful. That said, I find no urge to wear them as they are, to me, an affectation; sort of a hipster-heritage show-off that is contrary to the quiet consistency of this boards ethos. Most of these brands, in creating shoes in green, blue, et. al. are appealing to the one-upmanship of the urban aquisitive clothes-horse and I'm afraid many of these will be discarded next season. Look at all of the Indy Boots and Quoddy's on Ebay. Those shouldn't hit the market until 2020 but there they are, barely worn.
> 
> If the idea was to create a signature by wearing the same green loafers for 15 years; fine. If they are part of a rotation of 10 pair of newly aquired hand-mades; it's a bit much. *In the same way I no longer care what mcarther is wearing on the "what footwear forum."
> *
> Less truly is more.


Be a little more respectful to the senior members, please.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I like dark green very much as a colour, but even I'd have a tough time wearing them as shoes. Not sure why, but I'd sooner own blue boat shoes or penny loafers over green.


I'd love a pair of the blue loafers, but I too have a problem with the green. To each their own!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm with Org. I can see some wearing navy topsiders...but that's about it. No green except as trim or laces on running and hiking footwear. Burgundy works because it is so close to the color often associated with cordovan (#8).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I think those'd be shoes I would buy but never have the courage to wear.


I love that green leather though, I'm having a green pebble grain button cushion made for an old dutch modern chair Im restoring.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd gladly wear either navy or green penny loafers, particularly with the beefroll design.


----------



## dek40206 (Jan 7, 2010)

"Be a little more respectful to the senior members, please."

Jovan,

Your kidding, right?  Seniors yes, but Senior Members? Really? I was only interested in illustrating the tipping point where trad meets trend, so to speak.

That said, macarthur, I beg your pardon, and do wish you the best with your 500 yrs. worth of footwear.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

dek40206 said:


> "Be a little more respectful to the senior members, please."
> 
> Jovan,
> 
> ...


I don't think Mac is a good example to use of the (in my opinion unfortunate) convergence of hipster trendiness and classic American style. He has posted Aldens that are older than me - I'm 32 FWIW.


----------



## dek40206 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry fellas. Mac may very well have been wrongly included. Sorry Mac.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I like dark green very much as a colour, but even I'd have a tough time wearing them as shoes. Not sure why, but I'd sooner own blue boat shoes or penny loafers over green.


I can understand why the *idea *of green footwear is so off-putting. Though I think the reality is much tamer. For me, a few things make these work. First, they're casual footwear, not a cap toe balmoral, and colorful sportswear has a long history in traditional American clothing. Second, the green is so dark it almost verges on black. (Plus I *love *forest green almost anything.) And last, I already have one pair of green shoes. I thought they were rather novel when I bought them long ago, but now they're never noticed, not even by my wife. They're a dusty olive green suede brogue with vibram soles. I wear them with sports coats and similar things, and to everyone else, they mostly look like a slightly different shade of tan.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Some of us can recall love affairs with those dark green, kangaroo hide, upland game boots offered for sale by Browning, more than a few years back! Light on the foot, great biomechanical support, tough as all get out...when it comes to field boots, it just does not get any better than that! Plus, they were the best looking field boots I've ever had on my feet. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I would really have to see them in person to decide. Part of me says "Want!", but part says "WTF! How often would you wear those?". 

I'm not a big fan of the beefroll though.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bricktop said:


> I think I would really have to see them in person to decide. Part of me says "Want!", but part says "WTF! How often would you wear those?".
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the beefroll though.


They can be made in any style you want: pinch penny, flat strap, venetian, etc.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> I can understand why the *idea *of green footwear is so off-putting. Though I think the reality is much tamer. For me, a few things make these work for me. First, they're casual footwear, not a cap toe balmoral, and colorful sportswear has a long history in tradtional traditional American clothing. Second, the green is so dark it almost verges on black. (Plus I *love *forest green almost anything.) And last, I already have one pair of green shoes. I thought they were rather novel when I bought them long ago, but now they're never noticed, not even by my wife. They're a dusty olive green suede brogue with vibram soles. I wear them with sports coats and similar things, and to everyone else, they mostly look like a slightly different shade of tan.


This is how I feel too. I'd definitely wear these. With khakis, a tweed sportcoat, ocbd, I think they'd be fantastic.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

dek40206 said:


> "Be a little more respectful to the senior members, please."
> 
> Jovan,
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone is a little *green* w/ envy.

Brian


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> They can be made in any style you want: pinch penny, flat strap, venetian, etc.





CMDC said:


> This is how I feel too. I'd definitely wear these. With khakis, a tweed sportcoat, ocbd, I think they'd be fantastic.


Are you conspiring to make me break my New Year's Resolution on clothing/footwear purchases???? :devil::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I would need to own about 500 pairs of shoes before I would even consider buying these.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I wonder how many of the demo who buys these have green as a favorite color. It's mine, and it's contributing to my desire (except for that pinking).


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Green is my favorite color and I like many shades of green. These shoes look black on my monitor and I do not like black shoes. 

I might be tempted if they were less than $200 but I don't know that I would wear them enough to justify the price. 

I do intend to order a pair of Rancourt shoes in the next week or two.

In my early twenties I had a pair of green converse sneakers that I really enjoyed.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> I do intend to order a pair of Rancourt shoes in the next week or two.


If you do, please report. I'm very tempted by their pennies (not the green).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> They can be made in any style you want: pinch penny, flat strap, venetian, etc.


What's a pinch penny, exactly? (Besides that one friend who never splurges on anything.)



Taken Aback said:


> I wonder how many of the demo who buys these have green as a favorite color. It's mine, and it's contributing to my desire (except for that pinking).


All the other shell pennies indicate "Also available without pinking upon request". This probably extends to the green as well.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> What's a pinch penny, exactly? (Besides that one friend who never splurges on anything.)


Haha . A pinch penny is one where the strap comes partway down the side and ends in a seam that pinches the side of the shoe like so:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, thanks. I didn't see a difference between that and a full strap at first.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't understand this trend. For me the true beauty of the penny loafer lies in it's origins, it's just a simple peasant shoe. Simple construction, simple material. 

I can't see how using shell cordovan makes it any more desirable, it does not contribute to form nor function. To me this shoe is every bit as vulgar as that croc leather weejun you all laughed at a while back. 

The penny is not a shoe for gently boning under moonlight, it's a shoe meant to be worn nonchalantly.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

As a man from Weejun-land, one of exceptional taste, at that, you see weejuns as simple peasant shoes. I think most of us over here see them as the quintessential student's shoe, particularly college students, a group which is not peasant, or proletarian, though they may share, or effect, certain working class qualities, such as poverty, love of beer, and weejuns. Unlike peasants, though, they don't stay working class forever, but, upon graduation, get professional jobs, with a new set of rules and codes of behavior. The beloved weejun is seen as inappropriate for the new business or professional life, but several styles, descended from it, take it's place. The tassel loafer, for example, is identified by the author of _The Preppy Handbook _as a more "grown up" and sophisticated version of the weejun, and though battles still rage here about whether they are appropriate to wear with a suit, clearly many people think so, and they seem to be members of the more honorific professions. Anyway, I think the shell cordovan weejun represents the same thing: sophisticated but loyal to "roots," able to afford something costly now, but appreciative of the simple, rugged, and unpretentious style of their youth. And it's a short step from there to green or blue shell, or even to 'gator.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

fiddler said:


> I don't understand this trend. For me the true beauty of the penny loafer lies in it's origins, it's just a simple peasant shoe. Simple construction, simple material.
> 
> I can't see how using shell cordovan makes it any more desirable, it does not contribute to form nor function. To me this shoe is every bit as vulgar as that croc leather weejun you all laughed at a while back.
> 
> The penny is not a shoe for gently boning under moonlight, it's a shoe meant to be worn nonchalantly.


This peasant likes 'em! :icon_saint7kg:

And though I personally don't care for the properties of shell, I know many do. Many find its appearance uniquely beautiful. Were it only about form and function, we'd all be wearing track suits and sneakers.

As to altering the original aesthetic, once we abandoned reindeer hide and put soles on 'em, all bets were off.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I really dig those shoes!!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Somehow, I don't see him leaping manically in penny loafers. Vibram Five Fingers, maybe.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

fiddler said:


> I don't understand this trend. For me the true beauty of the penny loafer lies in it's origins, it's just a simple peasant shoe. Simple construction, simple material.
> 
> I can't see how using shell cordovan makes it any more desirable, it does not contribute to form nor function. To me this shoe is every bit as vulgar as that croc leather weejun you all laughed at a while back.
> 
> The penny is not a shoe for gently boning under moonlight, it's a shoe meant to be worn nonchalantly.


There are many things that were originally peasant in origin but have gotten better standing. To most of the populace, penny loafers are "dress shoes" by virtue of them having leather soles and polished leather.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, they are and they were back in the day! I'm a bit embarassed to admit that I have been wearing penny loafers as dress and as casual shoes since the early 1960's (I think). To a substantial degree, it all depends on what we have paired them with on any given day. The design is a classic by any measure. Now, with a navy penny already in the stable, shoyuld I be so bold as to add a dark green pair? What to do, what to do? 

PS: The navy pair got worn only twice, this past year.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Somehow, I don't see him leaping manically in penny loafers. Vibram Five Fingers, maybe.


Perhaps I confused him with Lesko!!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> should I be so bold as to add a dark green pair?


Yes! Do it! Do it! :devil:


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't like green on me, and I own too much of it already.

I used to wear pennies all the time, but now I hate wearing them. They're too sloppy fitting, slippery and noisy to be comfortable to walk in.

I'm also a minimalist. I wear like 3 pair of shoes, including my bike shoes, and own just 3 more.

But these shoes are awesome! I think the colors are a great evolution of tradition. Burgundy, and even the various browns and black, are really no more natural.

These colors would go great with traditional tweeds and checks, including one of my jackets. I would wear the combination proudly.

If I weren't a minimalist.

Navy or green PTBs anyone? We're already talking wingtips.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Yes! Do it! Do it! :devil:


Sir, you are a bad, bad influence. LOL. Sent a message off to Kyle last evening and told "she who must be obeyed" that it was your fault!


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

fiddler said:


> The penny is not a shoe for gently boning under moonlight, it's a shoe meant to be worn nonchalantly.


The moonlight adds a nice romantic touch.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> and told "she who must be obeyed" that it was your fault!


Flowers might work better. Glad to have been of service! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Church offered a green penny loafer about 3 years ago. Couldn't find it here in the US. But now, LS Hawaii ha St. Crispins in a MTO green split toe 2 eyelet lace and Barker Black has a green apple brogue in there standard line of ready to wear. I think the right shade of Green goes great with gray slacks or a mid grat suit.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm waiting for the price to come down, 'way down!


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I think those'd be shoes I would buy but never have the courage to wear.
> 
> I love that green leather though, I'm having a green pebble grain button cushion made for an old dutch modern chair Im restoring.


Here's a thought, you buy them to enjoy the look and fine handwork and many steps it took by so many to permit such a fine object to even exist; then, in a day or a month or six of appreciating them for their innate and deliberate qualities, you will be welcome to donate them to your humble public servant without means to have them save by the kindness of strangers, and one who would be pleased to wear them and has appropriate items that will show them to good effect in use out among the masses, some of whom may be able to keep the home fires burning with means of their own and thereby serve the good of the nation and the expansion of the greater good for all.

Just a thought, (7 1/2 D or even 8 would be good), but do enjoy, use, and have pleasure in your chair and the opportunity to take care of it. Sounds wonderful.

Not seriously but sincerely,
rudy


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Rancourt Venetion Loafers, crafted of Dk brown Mimosa calf with an antiqued natural sole edge finish, were delivered to my front porch this past Friday morning. What an incredibly well made pair of handsewn's...the stitching is very close to flawless, the leather finish is what I would call perfect and the natural sole edge provides just the right design fluorish to insure those associates that the wearer encounters will take note of these beauties. Yet, all of this pales in comparison to how the shoes feel on ones feet and yes, as reported by so many others, Kyle is an absolute pleasure to deal with! I strongly suspect there will be a few more pair of Rancourts in my future. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> My Rancourt Venetion Loafers, crafted of Dk brown Mimosa calf with an antiqued natural sole edge finish, were delivered to my front porch this past Friday morning. What an incredibly well made pair of handsewn's...the stitching is very close to flawless, the leather finish is what I would call perfect and the natural sole edge provides just the right design fluorish to insure those associates that the wearer encounters will take note of these beauties. Yet, all of this pales in comparison to how the shoes feel on ones feet and yes, as reported by so many others, Kyle is an absolute pleasure to deal with! I strongly suspect there will be a few more pair of Rancourts in my future. :thumbs-up:


They sound great! Enjoy!

It's very nice to get your personal feedback from your direct experience with the shoes and maker. Raises the comfort level for considering a pair. I too noticed the Mimosa calf on their chukka, and also thought it particularly handsome. Did you get it with a leather lining as described for the chukka? I also don't recall seeing that specific loafer on the site, could you point me in that direction? I've actually been toying with the idea of their beefroll penny in Mimosa.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> They sound great! Enjoy!
> 
> It's very nice to get your personal feedback on the shoes and maker from your direct experience. Raises the comfort level for considering. I too noticed the Mimosa calf on their chukka, and also thought it particularly handsome. Did you get it with a leather lining as described with the chukka? I also don't recall seeing that specific loafer on the site, could you point me in that direction? I've actually been toying with the idea of their beefroll penny in Mimosa.


Flanderian, the beauty of Rancourt is that they can make any style handsewn you can imagine and they're operation is small enough that you don't get hit with an inflated premium for a "custom" shoe.. When I ordered my 4-eye bluchers, there was nothing on the site that came close. I worked with Kyle and basically designed my own shoe from the ground up and Rancourt had it at my door in about a week and a half. If you've got an idea for a shoe, give Kyle a call or email and see what happens.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> My Rancourt Venetion Loafers, crafted of Dk brown Mimosa calf with an antiqued natural sole edge finish, were delivered to my front porch this past Friday morning. What an incredibly well made pair of handsewn's...the stitching is very close to flawless, the leather finish is what I would call perfect and the natural sole edge provides just the right design fluorish to insure those associates that the wearer encounters will take note of these beauties. Yet, all of this pales in comparison to how the shoes feel on ones feet and yes, as reported by so many others, Kyle is an absolute pleasure to deal with! I strongly suspect there will be a few more pair of Rancourts in my future. :thumbs-up:


No way can you post this and not include pics! Congrats on the Venetians. They sound great.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Alas, hardline 42, I would love to post pics, but have been soundly beaten down by the technology involved in doing so! The best I could offer is to mail conventional photos to someone who has mastered the challenges of incorporating photos in their posts.

Flanderian: thank you sir, for the kind words and indeed, I did opt for the Vebetians to be leather lined. Hardline 42's words accurately present Kyle Rancourt's level of customer focus. He is personally involved and stays with it, until you are absolutely thrilled. In my case, the Venetian loafers took just a day more than three weeks to arrive on my doorstep. They were first forwarded to Mr Rancourt for his personal inspection and approval and he was not satisfied. The shoes were returned to the line for rework and Kyle called, advising me of the cause for the delay. That's what I call customer focus!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Dammit Eagle, if I ever find myself in hoosierland I'm gonna barge in to your house and force you to learn how to post pictures - if I can do it anyone can - but then again, you're very good with the word pictures ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle: Take pictures. Transfer to computer. Upload from computer onto the forum using the "Insert Image From Computer" feature. Done.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Dammit Eagle, if I ever find myself in hoosierland I'm gonna barge in to your house and force you to learn how to post pictures - if I can do it anyone can - but then again, you're very good with the word pictures ...





Jovan said:


> eagle: Take pictures. Transfer to computer. Upload from computer onto the forum using the "Insert Image From Computer" feature. Done.


Rambler: Your words have inspired me. Over the next day or so, motivated by The Ramblers words and Jovans "tech savy" counsel, I shall take another run at this picture posting thing. LOL. Should I fail in the effort, Rambler, I will pull a "Tom Bodett"and...."leave the light on for ya!"


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

eagle, if it's easier I'd be happy to post any pictures you want to email me (or even text message to me, if that's simpler). Let me know if you'd like


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Rambler: Your words have inspired me. Over the next day or so, motivated by The Ramblers words and Jovans "tech savy" counsel, I shall take another run at this picture posting thing. LOL. Should I fail in the effort, Rambler, I will pull a "Tom Bodett"and...."leave the light on for ya!"


Eagle:

There are three major steps to getting pictures out of your camera and onto the forum.
1. Transferring pictures from camera to computer
2. Uploading pictures from computer to Internet
3. Posting pictures to the forum

Do you know which of the steps you have trouble with? It might help us give you some more specific, helpful feedback.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> eagle, if it's easier I'd be happy to post any pictures you want to email me (or even text message to me, if that's simpler). Let me know if you'd like


Hookem: thank you very much for your very kind offer. Should I be unable to figure the vagaries of the process out, I may take you up on that offer. Thanks again!



Orgetorix said:


> Eagle:
> 
> There are three major steps to getting pictures out of your camera and onto the forum.
> 1. Transferring pictures from camera to computer
> ...


Orgetorix: Thank you as well for your offer of assistance. I have managed to upload pictures from our camera to the media center on our computer and from that, have uploaded pictures to other social media sites. However, when I try to post a picture on AAAC I get an error message telling me the upload was unsuccessful. It is frustrating:crazy:, but the campaign to do so will continue!


----------

